# How to confront when we're already done?



## TooNice (Nov 26, 2013)

Sorry for the cross-post, but I could use all the feedback I can get...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-through-divorce-separation/216929-even-worth-point.html


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Just delete this thread in 'thread tools'


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

I would expose and then let it go.


----------

